# Cute picture



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

These are my girls. I let them run around the bathroom. They were just sitting there cause they were sleepy. I usually don't get them out at that time of the night.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, cute! They look like they are having a little conversation :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They really do look they are talking in secret! I love how one has a dark nose/mask and the other has a pink nose/mask, so cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

"Sssshhhhhh, she's looking over here!"
What a precious picture. I love it.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it! They look like they're planning their escape route!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think they are saying "If we paint your nose & paint some of my quills white, we can totally confuse her!"


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Are they possibly mama and baby? They sort of look alike. <3


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

I love it!! so sweet looking, and I am in love with the no mask one!! I have seen several recently and would really like to get one, but all of them are WAY fare away and I would really prefer not to ship one. You have very beautiful girls


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

They ARE mama and baby. I was a little taken aback with how different the babies look from each other, and the mom too, a little. Although they are all pinto. I guess that's normal though. And I've never seen a hedgehog with no mask but dark quills before.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought they might be. They're beautiful, both of them. <3 I love the maskless one especially well, she's gorgeous. They're both beautiful, but the maskless one, for some reason, just really appeals to me. Way too cute, the both of them.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both adorable and fluffy


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i love them.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

That is adorableee !!


----------

